# Sea-Dek



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks great guys!! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

looks great. ;D


----------



## Fuzzy_Bruce (May 19, 2007)

> Looks great guys!!


Just one of many comments I've read or heard about Sea-Dek. I don't know how it would be without this product on a microskiff. The micro I have came with it. New (to me) product I couldn't live without from now on.The bay and the offshore boats I've owned didn't have it and at the end of a day fishing my feet hurt and some times even had a bach ache.

I don't work for or get endorsements for the sea-dek, just know what I like. The little pads at the reel have kept the noise and damage down, too!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Can anyone refer me to someone in the Orlando area that installs sea-dek or atleast will sell and cut some pieces to fit on my lt15? thank you.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

> Can anyone refer me to someone in the Orlando area that installs sea-dek or atleast will sell and cut some pieces to fit on my lt15? thank you.



Castaway Customs would be the closest that I know of.


http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1203562786


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks CR.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> > Can anyone refer me to someone in the Orlando area that installs sea-dek or atleast will sell and cut some pieces to fit on my lt15?  thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how bout south florida
do u install it CR?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

> > > Can anyone refer me to someone in the Orlando area that installs sea-dek or atleast will sell and cut some pieces to fit on my lt15? thank you.
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Shallow Water Customs.

Yes, I install on the West Coast - If you want to see some of my work, click on the banner above and go to "Projects". We are adding examples as fast as we can. I just have to get bhotes out and get pictures but it has taken a back seat to prop testing right now.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

I have a question, if I want to remove the carpet from my 15'6" Stratos bass boat and replace it with Sea Dek, would I have to take all the measurements and have the stuff fabricated, or can I get it in something like a sheet and cut it myself? 
And is it sort of soft? And how does it wear? Thanks!.... Rob


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

> I have a question, if I want to remove the carpet from my 15'6" Stratos bass boat and replace it with Sea Dek, would I have to take all the measurements and have the stuff fabricated, or can I get it in something like a sheet and cut it myself?
> And is it sort of soft? And how does it wear? Thanks!.... Rob



You can have it fabricated or do it yourself depending on your ability. I have some customers that are afraid of a screw driver and others that were excellent at fab work. 

Wear is subjective, but I wouldn't worry as much about "wear" as I would "tearing" "gouging" or "cutting" since it is a foam. My first boat with sea dek held up really well since I took very good care of it. Since I'm now in the business so to speak, I tend to push it harder and it shows. The reason I got into it was because Sea Dek stopped doing custom work and I wanted it on all my boats. It reduces slipping and saves the calves as well as the back after a long day on the water. .


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

once you have had Seadek on your boat you will allways have Seadek on your boat....


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

> once you have had Seadek on your boat you will allways have Seadek on your boat....


im a believer...


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks good! I want some! Alas, it is "caviar tastes" for my "boiled peanuts" wallet.


----------

